# CHESTERFIELD,SC-MALE-VERY FRIENDLY-GAS SHELTER!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

GSD3 

German Shepherd Dog
Extra Large Adult Male Dog 

Very friendly dog. Estimate approx 90+ lbs. 




















Paws and Claws Humane Society 
Chesterfield, SC 
(843)3780016 or 5377023


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

REMEMBER: This is a HIGH KILL shelter, so help us get these pets a good home!! We operate out of the county shelter facility and when space gets tight, the Animal Control Officers make room. The GAS CHAMBER is used here to put down animals on a weekly basis (if not more often when needed). Animal control is responsible for killing and disposing of animals in this facility.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11810256


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

ALSO IN THIS SHELTER:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=788806&page=0#Post788806


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Myamom, pls start a separate post for this one.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I already did (the link above links to it)..........but I always like to let people know that that other post exists.........and that there is another dog there......


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump.....GASSING SHELTER


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

Bump the handsome large boy back up!!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

These dogs know they are urgent can read it on their faces


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

response to my crosspost:

"I grew up in Chesterfield Co., a small and poor rural county, and at that time they would pick animals up and kill them in the back of the truck by running a hose from the tailpipe of the vehicle into the back. I am sure it is every bit as bad there as they say, or worse.
"


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

if transport fills he will be going to florida. he is still in danger until transport can be arranged. check transport section if you can help.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Was he ever rescued?


----------

